# Frage zu WLAN-Repeater



## Peter_Be (23. April 2017)

Hallo Leute,

da ich in meinem Keller (dort haben wir einen Fernsehraum) und im obersten Geschoss sehr schlechten WLAN Empfang habe, will ich mir einen WLAN-Repeater kaufen. Dazu hätte ich ein paar Fragen:

1) Ich habe einen Router von der Telekom (Speedport). Wäre ein Repeater von Fritz (z.b. FRITZ!WLAN Repeater 310 | Ubersicht | AVM Deutschland) zu 100 % kompatibel mit dem und wäre die Einrichtung auch einfach der Knopfdruck per WPS möglich
2) Da ich eher selten im Keller WLAN benötige, würde ich nur einen Repeater für das obere Geschoss kaufen wollen. Wäre es problemlos möglich den Repeater - falls ich ihn mal unten benötige - einfach in eine andere Steckdose zu stecken, ohne großartig konfigurieren zu müssen (bzw. beim ersten mal wäre konfigurieren nicht so schlimm; aber ich möchte eigentlich "oft" zwischen zwei Steckdose wechseln)
3) Macht es einen großen Unterschied, wenn man einen etwas teureren Repeater (z.B. FRITZ!WLAN Repeater 1750E | Ubersicht | AVM Deutschland) mit einem günstigeren vergleicht (z.b. FRITZ!WLAN Repeater 310 | Ubersicht | AVM Deutschland) Beim günstigen hat man Übertragungsgeschwindigkeiten von 300 MBit/s. Das müsste in jedem Fall ausreichend für uns sein, da wir lediglich DSL mit 16 MBit/s haben. Deswegen denke ich, dass ich keine 450 MBit/s bzw. 1300 MBit/s (in der 5 GHZ Frequenz) benötige. Würdet ihr das auch so sehen?

Über eine Antwort würde ich mich sehr freuen.


----------



## Matusalem (24. April 2017)

Ich hoffe meine Antwort ist nicht zu lang geworden. Um aber auch eine kurze Antwort zu geben. Der teurere WLAN Repeater 1750E erhöht die Wahrscheinlichkeit (keine Garantie), das Du netto Datenraten gleich oder höher Deines DSL Anschlusses erzielst. Der WLAN Repeater 310 kann evtl. auch ausreichen (niedrigere Wahrscheinlichkeit). Wenn du es etwas genauer wissen willst, dann wird die folgende lange Antwort Dir ein paar Hinweise geben.

2) Das sollte funktionieren, denn wenn einmal der Strom ausfällt, dann dürfte auch niemand die Motivation haben alle seine Geräte neu zu konfigurieren. Den Repeater von Steckdose A zu Steckdose B zu tragen ist hier sinngemäß nichts anderes als ein "Stromausfall".

3a) Miss am besten als erstes mit einem Smartphon/Notebook die WLAN Signalempfangsstärke an den potentiellen Standorten für den WLAN Repeater. Es gibt hierfür freie Apps/Programme. Wenn Du feststellst, dass die Signalempfangsstärke schlecht ist, dann sind mit einem z.B. brutto WLAN Repeater wahrscheinlich nur niedrige 2stellige, wenn es ganz schlecht kommt nur 1 stellige netto Bitraten zu erwarten.  Ein teurerer WLAN Repeater hilft hier nur bedingt (unter Umständen per höherer Kanalbreit und MIMO). Für die Messungen kannst Du die Lage des Speedport routers verändern. Üblicherweise senden Antennen Omnidirektional in Form eines Torus (sprich eher in die Ebene). Da du das WLAN des Speedport routers aber eh nicht brauchst, kannst Du die Lage des Routers für die Durchdringung der Decke(n) optimieren.  

3b) Die Signalempfangsstärke ist nur teilweise von Relevanz wenn es darum geht einen WLAN Repeater zu wählen. Mit einer niedrigen Signalempfangsstärke ist eine hochbitratige Modulation hinfällig, da die Verbindung dann meistens nur über niedrigbitratigen Modulationen erstellt wird. Die Erzielung von hohen Bitraten durch WLAN nach IEEE802.11ac per höherer Kanalbreite ist aber immer noch relevant. Hier ist es aber von großem Interesse was der Speedport Router und die WLAN Clients können, für welche Du letztendlich WLAN empfangen möchtest. Ein Beispiel: Beherrscht der Speedport Router oder die WLAN Clients nur WLAN nach IEEE802.11n dann braucht man direkt erst einmal keinen WLAN Repeater nach IEEE802.11ac. Auch die Unterstützung von MIMO (Übertragung über mehrere Signalpfade) spielt hier noch eine Rolle. Können z.B. die Clients oder der Speedport Router nur max 2x2 MIMO, dann wird ein WLAN Repeater mit 3x3 oder 4x4 MIMO heute wenig bringen.

3c) Für die netto Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit ist es noch wichtig ob der WLAN Repeater per Same-Band oder Cross-Band arbeitet und arbeiten kann. Bei Same-Band wird die Übertragung zum WLAN Client und zum WLAN Access Point (Speedport router) über das gleiche Frequenzband realisiert, das halbiert die Datenrate. Cross-Band Repeater Verbinden sich in einem Frequenzband (z.B. 2,4Ghz) zum WLAN Client und über ein anderes Frequenzband (z.B. 5Ghz) zum WLAN Access Point. Der WLAN Access Point sollte hierfür aber idealerweise beide Frequenzbänder unterstützen.

3d) Ein hochbitratiger WLAN Repeater ist aber oft auch eine investition in die Zukunft. Ehe man es sich versieht bekommt man einen neuen Router oder ein neues Smartphone, möchte dann auch die beste Verbindung und nun ist es der günstige WLAN Repeater welcher bremst.


----------



## Peter_Be (24. April 2017)

Vielen Dank für deine sehr ausführliche  Antwort " Matusalem". 

Könnte jemand etwas zur Frage 1) sagen:"1) Ich habe einen Router von der Telekom (Speedport). Wäre ein Repeater von Fritz (z.b. FRITZ!WLAN Repeater 310 | Ubersicht | AVM Deutschland) zu 100 % kompatibel mit dem und wäre die Einrichtung auch einfach der Knopfdruck per WPS möglich"

Wäre super cool.


----------



## Peter_Be (26. April 2017)

Hat keiner eine Idee bezüglich meiner ersten Frage? Wäre wirklich wichtig für mich und ich wäre sehr dankbar für eine kurze Einschätzung (muss nicht so ausführlich sein)


----------



## JoinRise (26. April 2017)

Zu Frage 1 kann dir AVM wohl am besten was sagen , generell ja das sollte funktionieren per WPS ( Diese Angaben sind Natürlich ohne Gewähr  )


----------

